# Going EOP Tomorrow!!!!!



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Well im getting my gear ready for tomorrow, going to try this hard to find Pompano fishing again....I will give yall a update as soon as can......And if your headed out there to Good Luck...:rockon:


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Nothing .......I guess I was stood up again by the pomps.........


----------



## Old Jarhead (Apr 8, 2011)

I used to do pretty good at pompano fishing, but after missing many years, I haven't caught one this year. But, I did have a lot of fun with the family at the beach! I'm hoping to get back out soon, but it may be too late for pompano by the time I get back out there. Too much "stuff" to do...


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

this is a day later - how did it go redKing?


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

he damn green seaweed made it damn near impossible to fish this weekend


----------



## wndsurfor (Feb 18, 2011)

What is EOP?


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

I think it stands for East Of Portofino


----------



## tenkayx (Apr 4, 2011)

Ft.Pickens, Ive been slaying the Reds, the Pompano seem to be around, not consistently but there around for sure.There doing fairly well at the pensacola pier for pompano too.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

wndsurfor said:


> What is EOP?


 YES. that means East of Portofino...the condos on the left before you get into the National Sea Shore.


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

bigcat1967 said:


> this is a day later - how did it go redKing?


 didnt even get a bite...But we are going to try it again this weekend,Went to the pier yesterday and the Pompano are running thick,of cource i was looking for cobia and not fishing for pompano but thats the way it goes.....


----------

